# Mammograms and Modifiers -GH and -GG



## LScottCPC

Can someone please clarify for me how these modifiers are supposed to be used?  They are for screening and diagnostic mammograms.  Please let me know where you found this information also.


----------



## cmcgarry

Lisa,

Check the CMS Claims Processing Manual: http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c18.pdf

It's in section 20, page 48 when I pull it up.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Nandhakumar007

Hi
GH Modifier

If the patient came for screening due to abnormality the doctor converts screening into diagnostic in that case we will code Diagnostic mammography with GH Modifier,

GG Modifier

If the patient came for screening and the doctor does screening, due to a abnormality he/she wants to take diagnostic mammogram, if he takes  Diagnostic mammography, Then we will append GG Modifier to the relevant CPT.


----------

